# Crappie shooter



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bobby Garland has a new bait out this fall called the crappie shooter. It's a inch and a half flat bait designed for dock shooting. Let me say that it works very well on a sixteenth oz jighead for casting to. I'm using four pound test with them. They're pretty durable too. I've caught over twenty five fish with one body and I'm still using it. They come in all the regular BG colors so if you plan to try some, get them in your favorite BG colors. Here's what they did for me Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You make me sick.....in the most envious jealous way possible! LOLOL Awesome job as always!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What are your favorite BG colors chaunc?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What are your favorite BG colors chaunc?


Sent you a pm


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chaunc - Thanks for the info!


----------

